
Best flash/dhtml charts/bar graphing toolkit (free)? - vlad

======
rami
Try: <http://www.amcharts.com/pie/> <http://www.solutoire.com/plotr>
<http://www.liquidx.net/plotkit/>

------
staunch
Great Flash charts: <http://www.maani.us/xml_charts/>

GD::Graph is great and quite sophisticated:
<http://search.cpan.org/~bwarfield/GDGraph-1.44/Graph.pm>

Chart::Strip is neat: <http://search.cpan.org/~jaw/Chart-Strip-1.05/Strip.pm>

RRDTool is amazingly powerful for time-lapse data:
<http://oss.oetiker.ch/rrdtool/>

------
spoonyg
I am using XML/SWF Charts on my site. (<http://www.maani.us/xml_charts/)> You
can see an example here: <http://www.carhuntr.com/prices-Chevrolet-
Suburban.html>

It is easy to work with, and I have tested it using browsershots. Displays
correctly in almost all browsers. My only concern is the load-time. So far it
does not seem too bad.

------
felipe
<http://www.adobe.com/products/flex/charting/> (it is affordable, but not
free)

~~~
chwolfe
I've been really impressed with flex charting and if the 300 bucks isn't too
much for ya, I would recommend it. Google finance is a good example of it's
power and integration ability with javascript.

------
webwright
FusionCharts is good, well documented, and damn cheap (but not free). They do
offer a fully functional trial version-- it just has a big "demo" label on
resulting flash graphs.

We use it for <http://www.rescuetime.com....>

~~~
webwright
Here's the chart gallery for FusionCharts:
<http://www.fusioncharts.com/Gallery.asp?gMenuItemId=3>

------
rcoup
The <http://www.dojotoolkit.org> JS toolkit has a pretty good charting
library, and the developers are quite responsive.

